# Dexaprine - an Un-Sponsored review



## DiggyV

Please note that I am in no way affiliated with iForce Nutrition, Predator Nutrition or any other supplement company. Just so you know!

*Dexaprine*

As some of you may know I have a great interest in fat-loss products, and have written quite a lot about them over that last few months (links later on). So when a new product appeared on my radar making some big claims I thought it was time to check it out. The following are my findings on the product and include some of the very non-scientific experiments I undertook on myself in order to find out how effective the product was, and how it matched up to its claims. Lets start at the beginning. Note that any details about specific ingredients have been harvested from on-line sources to provide more information for consideration.

There is now a second review in this series:

Warrior Blaze: http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/losing-weight/168227-warrior-blaze-unsponsored-review.html

*What's in Dexaprine*

As with all products, once the scientists are done with creating the make-up of a product, the marketing guys like to get hold of it, and add in some superlatives or buzzwords to make it sound more enticing.  Dexaprine is no exception. The ingredient list for Dexaprine is as follows:

*Dexaprine Tri-Phase Ignition System: 650 mg*

* Thermogenic Amine Mood Enhancement Complex:*

Citrus Aurantium (30% Active Amines) - Citrus Aurantium, or Bitter Orange, is the primary source of Synephrine, an Ephedrine-like Alpha-receptor stimulator, that has gained popularity due to the clamp down on Ephedrine. Does similar things to Eph, and is the primary ingredient in another fat burner - Grenade. What the level of Synephrine is in Dexaprine is not clear, indeed if there is any in it at all. However the intention is clearly there.

1,3-Dimethylphenylamine - OK this one threw me to start off with as there doesn't appear to be a product called this.  However after contacting iForce directly it turns out that this is actually 1,3 DimethylAmylAmine, or MethylHexaneAmine - more info here: http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/losing-weight/156639-1-3-dimethylamylamine-comprehensive-guide.html

*Extended Release Energy Complex: no weight given*

Caffeine Anhydrous - Everyone's favourite stimulant! 

Theophylline - Also known as DiMethylXanthine. from what I can find out this is another Alpha antagonist, bearing structural and pharma similarities to Caffeine. However as a note of caution, do not take any substance containing Theophylline if you are taking anti-biotics, as substances such as Erythromycin can cause toxicological problems. It can also cause nausea, diarrhoea, increase in heart rate, arrhythmias, and CNS excitation (headaches, insomnia, irritability, dizziness and lightheadedness) - See later for my experiences with these side effects. Seizures can also occur in severe cases of toxicity and is considered to be a neurological emergency.

*Anabolic Protein Synthesis Enhancing Complex: 300 mcg*

3,3 Diiodo L Thyronine (200 mcg)

3,5 Diiodo L Thyronine (100 mcg) - sometimes referred to a T2.

There have been a number of studies that show that these two substances increase the metabolisation of fatty acids, and increase the burning of adipose fat. Note that this is in rats, I currently cannot find any human study data.

The claims (in a nutshell) for Dexaprine

Instant Energy Rush

Reduced Appetite & Cravings

Euphoric Mood Enhancement

Lasts All Day Long

2 Month Supply

Only One Pill Per Day

8 hour half life

Actively targets fat cells

I will cover each of these in my product review.

*Review*

I have to say from the start that I was sceptical about the claims made for Dexaprine. I have tried a number of fat burners in the past, and with the exception of pharma ECA, Yohimbine and clenbuterol, I have never been fully convinced that I would not have lost just as much with just cardio and diet on its own. So I approached this trial with a healthy does of scepticism.

The instructions say that you should assess your tolerance of the product by taking 1/2 a caplet. Worth noting at this point that the product is unusual in that it comes as a bright green hard caplet rather than a capsule - this allows it to be fairly easily broken, to tailor the dosages. Also note that at the start of my Dex cycle I was weighing in at 100Kg, and running probably around 22% BF (from callipers).

So like the fool that I am I took a whole one on the first day about 40 mins before training (I train early morning, fasted, and always do cardio to finish). By the time I got to the gym I could feel myself starting to heat up, and a general sense of 'bring it on'. By the time I had finished the workout, and my cardio, I was drenched and my resting heart rate was around 120. I also had the mild shakes. Visible if I held my hand up, a little like the shakes you get on clen. It took about another 4 hours for the effects to fully wear off, and me return to some semblance of normality.

While this was not ideal, it was bearable so continued with it at this dose for the next 7 days. I had no real sleep disturbances, above and beyond what I would consider normal. However drive and focus was improved noticeably by around day 4 or 5. Additionally - which was very useful for me, my appetite was nicely suppressed. Given my overall goal is fat / weight loss this made it significantly easier to stick to my calorie deficit diet. This however would not be ideal for anyone looking to reduce fat, but keep calories up at maintenance or higher.

You need to drink plenty of water on this stuff, and keep an eye on urine colouration. I had to basically drink almost constantly - in excess of 8 litres a day to keep myself hydrated to levels where I was happy.

At around day 7 I was starting to notice some small diminishing in the effect that the Dex was having, and so thought I would conduct some experiments to try and validate claims around half life, and dosing. As previously stated I was taking one capsule a day at around 6:15 - on my way to the gym. For the next two days I dosed an additional 1/4 caplet at the same time, and for the next two days an additional 1/2 caplet. Whilst my plan was to go higher than this, the effects were too much. On 1.25 caplets my resting heart rate 30 mins after exercise was 135 (ish) - this was about 3 hours after taking it, and on 1.5 it was around 150. At 45 years old - I figured 80% max heart rate was as high as I wanted to go. :lol:

I then dropped down to 1 a day again for 4 days, and returned to my 'normal' 30 min rates as previously listed at 120. In order to calculate what the half life was I dosed as follows:

6 am - 1 caplet

2 pm - 0.5 caplet

Note that this is above the recommended dosing for Dex, and given the effectes would not necessarily recommend it.

As a quick explanation for those unclear - half life is the time it takes for the levels of a substance to reduce by 50% in your body. As an example for ECA it is about 4 hours. So after 4 hours you have 50% of the original dose left, after 8 hours you have 25% (50% of 50%), after 12 hours 12.5% (50% of 50% of 50%) etc.

By day 4 my resting rate 30 mins after training was 140, which I reckon - given the unscientific initial trials I did - makes the dose in my body at that time about 1 1/3 caplets. This equates to a half life (for me) of 8-9 hours. For anyone that wants to see the calculations for this I have an Excel sheet I can email you - just PM me your email address. I continued this dose for about 10 days until the raised heart rate was concerning me a little. :lol:

This then took me through to about week 4 of my cycle. At this point I also noticed that my sleep was basically screwed. I was lucky if I got 2-3 hours a night. For reference my normal amount when training is 5 (ish).

I then dropped the dosage back to 1 caplet per day, and was still experiencing the appetite suppression, and drive/focus, however the shakes had disappeared. This would tend to indicate that the action on the alpha receptors was being diminished as they became down-regulated, as there was less Epinephrine floating around.

I continued the dosage for a further 2 weeks at which point I stopped.

*The Results.*

The important stuff I guess for those considering it. My starting weight was 100Kg and 22% BF. My finishing weight six weeks later was 94.5Kg and 18% BF, so had lost about 1.5Kg of muscle (or muscle + water). This is higher than I would normally expect to achieve in a similar time frame, In the last 12 months with Cardio, I have been losing about 0.5Kg per week. This was closer to 1Kg per week, and not far off what I get from pharma ECA. I did bounce back a little after finishing it, but still the losses were above what I would consider normal for me.

*My Recommendation*

Dexaprine certainly seems to do what it says on the tin. I have been very impressed by this product and would recommend it to people. However I am fortunate in that Alpha-Antagonist stimulants such as 1,3 DMAA and Yohimbine do not give me any anxiety type side effects. If you suffer from these give Dex a very wide berth. Its extended half-life would make your life very unpleasant I would imagine.

Additionally, I would avoid this if you have any heart issues. The raised heart rate was very real for me, and got to slightly worrying levels at one point. Anyone with known issues could be causing themselves unnecessary problems.

Dont underestimate the potency of this product, 1 cap a day - either all in the morning, or half in the morning and half early afternoon will be fine. Don't take it too late in the day or you will not sleep. I would also recommend assessing your tolerance, I know for some people 1 caplet is too much and can cause nausea, so start on 1/2 initially (and early in the morning) and work upwards if you are OK with that initial dose.

Don't use longer than 4-6 weeks, and you will need 4 weeks off after it to get the alpha receptors back to normal.

The appetite suppression is very real, and for me was a great side effect, however I can see this being a problem for some people.

The final claim in the list I posted at the top of this review claims that Dex actively targets fat-cells. This is probably true. But then again it is true for most alpha-antagonist substances (ECA, Yohimbine, Rauwolscine, Synephrine) as the receptors they target are in higher concentrations in fat cells, particularly the long term fat cells in the abdominal and gluto-femoral regions. Thats Gut and Butt if you didn't know! :lol: So this claim can be extended to most fat burners in this class. For more info on the other substances mentioned follow the links in the brackets.

Overall this is a great product, and I will be using it again. However in the pursuit of fairness, I am going to be running Warrior Blaze next, and carrying out the same 'tests', writing a similar review and then comparing the two products. As the reps for these products both claim that theirs is teh best - so lets see shall we! :thumb:

Cheers.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Great review Diggy I've used it too and would agree with your comments on how it makes you feel in terms of focus, energy and appetite suppression. I had to stop it after three weeks as the anxiety aides crept in and it wasn't good but for those who don't suffer with that it would be a great product.


----------



## daniron

thanks for taking the time to post this mate.. im using dexprine at the moment and can agree it gives a good immediate rush of energy as well as some good appetite suppression


----------



## Ddraig_Goch

Excellent review FairPlay.

I'm contemplating some fat burners and this is exactly the type of stuff I need to read!!!!!


----------



## gb666

DiggyV said:


> By the time I had finished the workout, and my cardio, I was drenched and *my resting heart rate was around 120.*
> 
> On 1.25 caplets *my resting heart rate 30 mins after exercise was 135 (ish)* - *this was about 3 hours after taking it,* and on 1.5 it was around 150.


this cant be healthy.

aanaerobic sprint work has mine @ 180-186 then @ 120-130 within 1-2 mins of a sprint finishing nothin like the numbers u posted


----------



## DiggyV

Ddraig_Goch said:


> Excellent review FairPlay.
> 
> I'm contemplating some fat burners and this is exactly the type of stuff I need to read!!!!!


Diolch yn fawr Red Dragon! :lol:


----------



## DiggyV

Ginger Ben said:


> Great review Diggy I've used it too and would agree with your comments on how it makes you feel in terms of focus, energy and appetite suppression. I had to stop it after three weeks as the anxiety aides crept in and it wasn't good but for those who don't suffer with that it would be a great product.


This is the trouble with a lot of these type of products that contain similar substances, if you are susceptible then stick to something that doesn't contain them. Rauwolscine, follow link in the article, may be an alternative for you to consider.


----------



## DiggyV

gb666 said:


> this cant be healthy.
> 
> aanaerobic sprint work has mine @ 180-186 then @ 120-130 within 1-2 mins of a sprint finishing nothin like the numbers u posted


Yes - worried me a little too. I have to say though that the recovery back to something closer to 'normal' took another 2 hours or so. This could just be me of course, and with all of these things - individuals seem to react differently and to different levels.

Perhaps as I have had a fairly dull life substance wise - outside of AAS that is - then perhaps my body just reacts well to these things. :lol:


----------



## 3752

great review mate very well put together and explained.....the appetite suppression part worries me even though i am dieting for a show i still need to get the food in...


----------



## DiggyV

Pscarb said:


> great review mate very well put together and explained.....the appetite suppression part worries me even though i am dieting for a show i still need to get the food in...


Thanks Paul. I figured with the amount of interest in Dexaprine, if I was going to do it then I should do it as thoroughly as possible.

The appetite suppression part was very noticeable. However for me it was not so much that it stopped me eating, it just stooped the cravings. So avoiding late night snacks was easy. I still ate my normal meals OK, just noticeably took the edge off the pangs.


----------



## gb666

DiggyV said:


> Yes - worried me a little too. I have to say though that the recovery back to something closer to 'normal' took another 2 hours or so. This could just be me of course, and with all of these things - individuals seem to react differently and to different levels.
> 
> Perhaps as I have had a fairly dull life substance wise - outside of AAS that is - then perhaps my body just reacts well to these things. :lol:


2 hrs is stil a long time. mayb a beter test wud have been to take hr on waking then @ regulr intervls after dose was taken to trak afects on heart itself.


----------



## MRSTRONG

good review diggy :thumb:


----------



## DiggyV

gb666 said:


> 2 hrs is stil a long time. mayb a beter test wud have been to take hr on waking then @ regulr intervls after dose was taken to trak afects on heart itself.


Possibly something I'll consider on the next cycle, however bear in mind that in the end I was taking Dexaprine for my own fat-loss, and the tests came up as something I thought I would do, once I planned on writing a review. I probably should also have monitored blood pressure as alpha-antagonists also have a known effect on this for some people.

May look to include these on the Blaze review, although it has a different ingredient profile than Dex.


----------



## DiggyV

ewen said:


> good review diggy :thumb:


Blaze is next mate - will be ordering later in the month. Will probably start it from 1st Feb and run for 6 weeks, and then post a similar write up.


----------



## MRSTRONG

DiggyV said:


> Blaze is next mate - will be ordering later in the month. Will probably start it from 1st Feb and run for 6 weeks, and then post a similar write up.


are you doing DNP or any other products too ?


----------



## DiggyV

ewen said:


> are you doing DNP or any other products too ?


Nope - was toying with the idea of DNP, but not sure about it. Certainly wont be running anything at the same time as Blaze.


----------



## gb666

DiggyV said:


> Possibly something I'll consider on the next cycle, however bear in mind that in the end I was taking Dexaprine for my own fat-loss, and the tests came up as something I thought I would do, once I planned on writing a review. I probably should also have monitored blood pressure as alpha-antagonists also have a known effect on this for some people.
> 
> May look to include these on the Blaze review, although it has a different ingredient profile than Dex.


worth doin, that way yu've better feedbak for yourself nd any review done. pointles usin a sup if its doin negative things to your ticker for long term helth. wuldnt want to see someone with a dodgy ticker use that stuff if those hart rates you posted are a regulr thing


----------



## predatorN

Outstanding review Diggy. Nice to see a detailed review from a long standing member.


----------



## DiggyV

predatorN said:


> Outstanding review Diggy. Nice to see a detailed review from a long standing member.


Thanks. If you want me to post it to your site then let me know. Cheers.


----------



## DiggyV

gb666 said:


> worth doin, that way yu've better feedbak for yourself nd any review done. pointles usin a sup if its doin negative things to your ticker for long term helth. wuldnt want to see someone with a dodgy ticker use that stuff if those hart rates you posted are a regulr thing


Agreed. In the 'substance' profiles I wrote on ECA, Yohimbine, 1,3 DMAA and Rauwolscine I do make this point. I will edit the review to reflect this also. Thanks.


----------



## DiggyV

Only thing to add here is that I may run a mild PH during the Blaze, I did this prior to Dex, and for the first few weeks, and wished that I had co-incided them and run it all the way through, as although my goal is to lose weight, any muscle losses that I can avoid will be welcome.

Need to consider this I think.


----------



## BBWarehouse

DiggyV said:


> Only thing to add here is that *I may run a mild PH *during the Blaze, I did this prior to Dex, and for the first few weeks, and wished that I had co-incided them and run it all the way through, as although my goal is to lose weight, any muscle losses that I can avoid will be welcome.
> 
> Need to consider this I think.


Epi would be perfect for this. What with being mildly anti-estrogenic according to most accounts, the lower estrogen would assist in fat loss whilst keeping your body very anabolic.


----------



## 3752

Diggy wouldn't running a mild PH with blaze raise the chance of effecting the results? Is it not better to re-run the trial with blaze with the same conditions as Dex?

Also would tracking your BP be useful overall if you only do that with some product?

I may be wrong though.......this is a very good write up and review (makes mine for the BEEF look child's play  ) though.....


----------



## DiggyV

Pscarb said:


> Diggy wouldn't running a mild PH with blaze raise the chance of effecting the results? Is it not better to re-run the trial with blaze with the same conditions as Dex?
> 
> Also would tracking your BP be useful overall if you only do that with some product?
> 
> I may be wrong though.......this is a very good write up and review (makes mine for the BEEF look child's play  ) though.....


Paul, valid points buddy, thanks. Also my plan for 2012, if everything goes to plan and I remain injury free, is that I pop some Test E in starting mid-March, so thinking about it, if I add a PH in early Feb, it will screw up that plan.

So the Blaze will be run on its own.


----------



## ChrisEJ92

Hi, I bought some dexaprine at the beggining of January, after doing a bit of research on fat burners from a store on ebay called IFORCE NUTRITION, costing about £27.

I started of with half a cap as suggested and felt literally nothing energy wise then moved onto one full cap the next day with the same results, i continued using one a day for about 3 days and didnt really feel any of the effects, so i went and bought my self the ingriedients for an ECA stack, which i have never tried before, i felt the effects of ECA about half an hour to an hour after taking it, the dosage i used was 40mg E/ 150 C/ 75mg A, i felt extremely focused and had lots of energy and a suppressed appetite for around 4-5 hours. This dose was probably too high for my first time because i could literally not sit still for the whole duration of its effect.

I have been using ECA since then at a slightly lower dose, until today when i decided to give dexaprine another go, this time I took 2 not expecting any results because i was starting to think i had been conned or I had a higher than average tolerance to stims, unfortunately I am regretting taking 2 caps at the moment as I sit here shaking and shivering with a sick feeling in my stomach, waiting for the effects to wear off. I havent eaten today and the gym isnt even open so im probably just going to go for a long walk to get it out of my system, Im not sure but i think Im at the beggining of a 7 hour lesson to not fck with stims.


----------



## chambers9k

Good review mate. I got a cut coming up soon so things like this are very interesting to me! Good job!


----------



## Dazza

Good review diggy, may i suggest running tauro test along with blaze, i've done epi before and i feel tauro would do a better job.

And chris, that's a bit silly i might be a caffeine addict, but you always have to respect the stims even i have limits.

Granted i've taken one dex and one ultimate fat loss pill, but i've been playing with stims for years hence my moniker 'caffeine addict'


----------



## DiggyV

ChrisEJ92 said:


> Hi, I bought some dexaprine at the beggining of January, after doing a bit of research on fat burners from a store on ebay called IFORCE NUTRITION, costing about £27.
> 
> I started of with half a cap as suggested and felt literally nothing energy wise then moved onto one full cap the next day with the same results, i continued using one a day for about 3 days and didnt really feel any of the effects, so i went and bought my self the ingriedients for an ECA stack, which i have never tried before, i felt the effects of ECA about half an hour to an hour after taking it, the dosage i used was 40mg E/ 150 C/ 75mg A, i felt extremely focused and had lots of energy and a suppressed appetite for around 4-5 hours. This dose was probably too high for my first time because i could literally not sit still for the whole duration of its effect.
> 
> I have been using ECA since then at a slightly lower dose, until today when i decided to give dexaprine another go, this time I took 2 not expecting any results because i was starting to think i had been conned or I had a higher than average tolerance to stims, unfortunately I am regretting taking 2 caps at the moment as I sit here shaking and shivering with a sick feeling in my stomach, waiting for the effects to wear off. I havent eaten today and the gym isnt even open so im probably just going to go for a long walk to get it out of my system, Im not sure but i think Im at the beggining of a 7 hour lesson to not fck with stims.


40mg is pretty high Chris - I would only go to 30mg, and would normally start lower than this and work up.

OK - on the dex - I hope you are calming down now. And as Dazza said, you need to respect these things, Dex is strong, not sure why you didn't get anything from 1 when you took it though.

Hope you are feeling OK now buddy. :thumb:


----------



## DiggyV

Dazzza said:


> Good review diggy, may i suggest running tauro test along with blaze, i've done epi before and i feel tauro would do a better job.
> 
> And chris, that's a bit silly i might be a caffeine addict, but you always have to respect the stims even i have limits.
> 
> Granted i've taken one dex and one ultimate fat loss pill, but i've been playing with stims for years hence my moniker 'caffeine addict'


 

Thanks for the suggestion on the tauro test. however in the spirit of fairness I will probably not do it this time, as I will be using the Blaze review to compare with Dex then will run them the same ay, but will bear it in mind next time.


----------



## dtlv

Top review buddy, both for explaining the active ingredients WITHOUT HYPE, and for the personal experience of using it. The appetite suppressant effect combined with the potential for anxiety issues would make it one I would want to avoid, as I have a history of PTSD and appetite I find a struggle to keep up, often even when cutting down the bodyfat. That said cutting I find easy, even without supp's specifically to aid the process - eating to gain for a consistently long period of time is my difficulty.

Anyway, the hydration issues are important I think on this, and something I'd think people using dexaprine should watch out for.


----------



## DiggyV

Dtlv74 said:


> Top review buddy, both for explaining the active ingredients WITHOUT HYPE, and for the personal experience of using it. The appetite suppressant effect combined with the potential for anxiety issues would make it one I would want to avoid, as I have a history of PTSD and appetite I find a struggle to keep up, often even when cutting down the bodyfat. That said cutting I find easy, even without supp's specifically to aid the process - eating to gain for a consistently long period of time is my difficulty.
> 
> Anyway, the hydration issues are important I think on this, and something I'd think people using dexaprine should watch out for.


Thanks for the comments mate. I made a recommendation to Paul, that I think might suit you too. It is a stereo isomer of Yohimbine, it retains the fat beurning abilities but no anxiety sides. Rauwolscine. It does get included along with 1,3 DMAA which would be a no-no for you with the anxiety. However Alpha-T2 is one without these additional ones in it, and I definitely saw a loss, above my normal cardio levels, from it.

Eating for me is my problem also, but for completely different reasons. 

Cheers


----------



## dtlv

DiggyV said:


> Thanks for the comments mate. I made a recommendation to Paul, that I think might suit you too. It is a stereo isomer of Yohimbine, it retains the fat beurning abilities but no anxiety sides. Rauwolscine. It does get included along with 1,3 DMAA which would be a no-no for you with the anxiety. However Alpha-T2 is one without these additional ones in it, and I definitely saw a loss, above my normal cardio levels, from it.
> 
> Eating for me is my problem also, but for completely different reasons.
> 
> Cheers


That's interesting mate, will do a little research and check out the active ingredients.

As for problematic eating, wouldn't it be great if I could exchange 50% of my under-active appetite for 50% of your over-active one, lol!


----------



## DiggyV

Dtlv74 said:


> That's interesting mate, will do a little research and check out the active ingredients.
> 
> As for problematic eating, wouldn't it be great if I could exchange 50% of my under-active appetite for 50% of your over-active one, lol!


a 50% swap would be great! The appetite supression for me, was one of the great additional benefits of Dex.

the link in my reply will take you to an overview I did of rauwolscine, here it is for convenience though:

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/losing-weight/155991-rauwolscine-alpha-yohimbine-comprehensive-guide.html

:thumb:


----------



## dtlv

DiggyV said:


> a 50% swap would be great! The appetite supression for me, was one of the great additional benefits of Dex.
> 
> the link in my reply will take you to an overview I did of rauwolscine, here it is for convenience though:
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/losing-weight/155991-rauwolscine-alpha-yohimbine-comprehensive-guide.html
> 
> :thumb:


So its basically an enantiomer of the indole in yohimbine... nice. Your reviews are excellent btw... I haven't read those in the weight loss section as I hardly find any personal need to go in there, lol... feel I've missed out! Shall check out your others


----------



## DiggyV

Dtlv74 said:


> So its basically an enantiomer of the indole in yohimbine... nice. Your reviews are excellent btw... I haven't read those in the weight loss section as I hardly find any personal need to go in there, lol... feel I've missed out! Shall check out your others


definitely been missing out then... :lol:

yup, you got it, except there are a number of other stereo isomers of Yohimbine including (from my original notes) "-yohimbine" and allo-yohimbine, as well as ajamalicin, dihydroyohimbine, corynanthein, dihydrocorynanthein, and corynanthin - however none of the others seem to have the fat burning properties. i liked it, and the effect it had on me.

thanks for checking them out, always nice to have a pair of experienced eyes over them. always great to get input.


----------



## ChrisEJ92

DiggyV said:


> 40mg is pretty high Chris - I would only go to 30mg, and would normally start lower than this and work up.
> 
> OK - on the dex - I hope you are calming down now. And as Dazza said, you need to respect these things, Dex is strong, not sure why you didn't get anything from 1 when you took it though.
> 
> Hope you are feeling OK now buddy. :thumb:


I really wish I had read your review before taking them, I only googled dexaprine reviews because it was when the anxiety was setting in and I was getting worried because I have never felt anything like that before. As soon as I posted I got dressed packed a bag with 4 litres of water and walked to my nans and back which is roughly 10 miles also I couldnt even look at food until around 6 or so hours after taking dex so it definately suppressed my appetite.

I certainly have learnt my lesson and in a week or so when I feel confident enough to start dexaprine again Im going back to one pill a day and after they are all gone I will take your advice on ephedrine and start on a lower mg, I'm not really sure why 1 pill doesnt effect me, could it have something to do with weighing 250lbs, or is that not relevant?

Anyway thanks for your advice Diggy & Dazzza, much appreciated


----------



## Barker

These are just the types of reviews we need, well done mate.


----------



## DiggyV

ChrisEJ92 said:


> I really wish I had read your review before taking them, I only googled dexaprine reviews because it was when the anxiety was setting in and I was getting worried because I have never felt anything like that before. As soon as I posted I got dressed packed a bag with 4 litres of water and walked to my nans and back which is roughly 10 miles also I couldnt even look at food until around 6 or so hours after taking dex so it definately suppressed my appetite.
> 
> I certainly have learnt my lesson and in a week or so when I feel confident enough to start dexaprine again Im going back to one pill a day and after they are all gone I will take your advice on ephedrine and start on a lower mg, I'm not really sure why 1 pill doesnt effect me, could it have something to do with weighing 250lbs, or is that not relevant?
> 
> Anyway thanks for your advice Diggy & Dazzza, much appreciated


Give it 4 weeks between the Dex and ECA - this will allow your Alpha receptors to get back to normal, otherwise the effects of ECA will be blunted.


----------



## DiggyV

Barker said:


> These are just the types of reviews we need, well done mate.


cheers


----------



## Dazza

Btw diggy, i've taken oxy elite pro and loved it, i feel it's similar to dex though it's been a few months since i've tried it and it was just a couple tabs.

I will grab a bottle at some point mind.

Do you know a good fat burner that only affects the beta receptors, i could do with one so i can cycle with the others.


----------



## DiggyV

Dazzza said:


> Btw diggy, i've taken oxy elite pro and loved it, i feel it's similar to dex though it's been a few months since i've tried it and it was just a couple tabs.
> 
> I will grab a bottle at some point mind.
> 
> Do you know a good fat burner that only affects the beta receptors, i could do with one so i can cycle with the others.


The only one really worth mentioning is Clenbuterol and its cousin Albuterol. These are not over the counter products, and you will need to contact your friendly neighbourhood source.


----------



## Dazza

I thought as much, you wouldn't know of anything that keeps the alpha receptors from down regulating?

I know ketotifen is used when taking clen of course.


----------



## DiggyV

no sorry mate, not at this point. Have been looking into it on and off, but nothing as yet.


----------



## Dazza

Ah well, i'll keep my fingers crossed.


----------



## DiggyV

Dazzza said:


> Ah well, i'll keep my fingers crossed.


if I find one I will be shouting about it everywhere mate!


----------



## Tassotti

"This however would not be ideal for anyone looking to reduce fat, but keep calories up at maintenance or higher."

How do you do that Diggy ?


----------



## DiggyV

Tassotti said:


> "This however would not be ideal for anyone looking to reduce fat, but keep calories up at maintenance or higher."
> 
> How do you do that Diggy ?


Maintenance cals - probably should have said BMR. What I meant was that if you were looking to lose fat, but still keep cals at BMR or a little higher then Dex would make this tough. Typically I run at maintenance / BMR cals and then use the cardio to burn the cals for fat loss.


----------



## vaj666

Excellent review there. I agree with your comments especially the nausea. I have tried one tablet first thing in the morning on an empty stomach, went gym and did the workout and puked up my guts thirty minutes later, not good. I now take half a tablet on waking and the other half is day.no problem there and the workout are great.

Appetite suppression is very good. I have to eat very small amounts throughout the day to keep up the energy levels. I usually have protein for three days and card up on the forth. I am just about doing this but need cards from time to time.


----------

